# Most Unique Marking Contest



## sinsin4635

This is not my horse but i think his markings are pretty...um.. different!!!


----------



## ThirteenAcres

sinsin4635 said:


> This is not my horse but i think his markings are pretty...um.. different!!!
> View attachment 99047


Ahaha. Oh my. o_o


----------



## BarrelRacer3

No commenting lol


----------



## equiniphile

I had a Paint Clydesdale that had a curly black forelock, only black on him:










My TB mare has a cool stripe:


----------



## CLaPorte432

sinsin4635 said:


> This is not my horse but i think his markings are pretty...um.. different!!!
> View attachment 99047


:lol: OMG, I'm cracking up with now. LoL. That POOR horse!!! :shock:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

While it isn't extremely unique, it is brand new. This is my unnamed filly that was born this morning.


----------



## BarrelBunny

My baby has a lightning bolt down his face!!  








...and that POOR HORSE!!! LOL :shock: :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: :shock:


----------



## sommsama09

Not mine, but a mare owned by a friend whos stud i help out at 

Unique marking: Star (looks like Pacman!)


----------



## Skyseternalangel

My horse has people on him










One on his barrel is in a top hat, holding a flower bouquet
The other is on his chest wearing some sort of headpiece.
And if you're really creative, you can see the "Schnauzer" type on his face (dog's ears are his ears, facing to the right)


----------



## calicokatt

My daughter's horse has a heart on his forehead....


----------



## IslandWave




----------



## Saranda

Snickers has a perfectly square star I call a "pixel".  The pic is old, but his star hasn't changed over time.


----------



## redape49

NOt my horse. Do you see it!?


----------



## redape49

Saranda said:


> Snickers has a perfectly square star I call a "pixel".  The pic is old, but his star hasn't changed over time.


omg how cool. I like it!


----------



## gypsyvanner

redape49 said:


> NOt my horse. Do you see it!?


This was in another post. Its a proven photoshop...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachewhitesox

It was hard to choose a photo that really shows off his markings but I think this is the best one I could find. A lot of people think he is a paint but he is a tb though everyone who sees him agrees he has a beautiful face.


----------



## equiniphile

equiniphile said:


> I had a Paint Clydesdale that had a curly black forelock, only black on him:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My TB mare has a cool stripe:


 Can I replace my first entry with this pic? My 2yo miniature:


----------



## BarrelRacer3

Ya that's fine, equniphile


----------



## Horses4Healing

There are very few people that see what is on this mares side on the first look. And I know that it says no commenting, but everyone else is so I shall tell you and see if you can spot it. There is a witch riding a broomstick on her belly...facing her head and shoulders. Plus she has white eyelashes on her brown eye and black eyelashes on her blue eye (not really a marking but still neat)










Second picture is HR Najha aka Dreamer. She has the Feila Sportswear symbol as her facial marking.


----------



## redape49

Horses4Healing said:


> There are very few people that see what is on this mares side on the first look. And I know that it says no commenting, but everyone else is so I shall tell you and see if you can spot it. There is a witch riding a broomstick on her belly...facing her head and shoulders. Plus she has white eyelashes on her brown eye and black eyelashes on her blue eye (not really a marking but still neat)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second picture is HR Najha aka Dreamer. She has the Feila Sportswear symbol as her facial marking.


I saw a bird on her belly


----------



## HarleyWood

well this is my horse he has pretty cool markings on both sides but i love his tigar on his hip! adn my moms paint with a roan leg...


----------



## BarrelBunny

redape49 said:


> I saw a bird on her belly


I see an upside down horse and rider on her neck. The reins are up high and the horse's legs are washed out in her mane.


----------



## Lexiie

Horses4Healing said:


> There are very few people that see what is on this mares side on the first look. And I know that it says no commenting, but everyone else is so I shall tell you and see if you can spot it. There is a witch riding a broomstick on her belly...facing her head and shoulders. Plus she has white eyelashes on her brown eye and black eyelashes on her blue eye (not really a marking but still neat)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second picture is HR Najha aka Dreamer. She has the Feila Sportswear symbol as her facial marking.



looks more like a bird


----------



## BarrelRacer3

This contest will be deleted if everyone doesn't stop commenting, i would like to think the one's who are fallowing the rules


----------



## BubblesBlue

this is a little one of my own, Emmy!


----------



## redape49

BarrelRacer3 said:


> This contest will be deleted if everyone doesn't stop commenting, i would like to think the one's who are fallowing the rules


Why can't we comment


----------



## meganishername

My horse's markings are symmetrical, it's very odd. & He has a butterfly on his lips


----------



## BarrelRacer3

We can't comment because when it comes time to judge them it will confuse me


----------



## Kayella

Henny has an all white leg that extends over his neck and stops on his other side. It looks like he has a boot on one side and a fish on the other.


























He also has an arrow on his butt! :lol:


----------



## PaintCowgirl

this is Sully, looks like there is a rider in boots laying on him, we their arms wrapped around his neck.


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7

Moonie Her actual registered name is Ray Gay *Moon*, LOL.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

OP are you going to say who won?


----------



## Ripplewind

BubblesBlue said:


> this is a little one of my own, Emmy!


That's my name....wow. Well, it's technically Amelia, but everyone calls me Emmy.


----------



## Gallop On

You said no commenting because;


BarrelRacer3 said:


> because when it comes time to judge them it will confuse me


And low and behold, contest is over and nothing got judged...


----------



## redwing57

*my old filly had a paint horse on her*

filly had a paint on her


----------



## BaskKhamsin17

*Zerba Stripes *

Hey so I know the deadline was May 30 and that the contest is over and everything but I just wanted to share this picture for fun 
My horse has zebra stripes on all four of his legs  (he's a dun) I think they're pretty cool.


----------



## Tux

He has a Medicine Hat and Shield mark (the medicine hat is very rare and horses with it were considered to have strong powers that protected the rider and granted good luck by many native american tribes):


----------



## Tux

Oh, sorry, I thought the contest was still running! XP


----------



## Hunterjumper622

*Unique markings!*

Not sure if this has closed but.... this is my mare! She has darker and lighter splotches on her body but other than that she only has these markings (heart shaped star, stripe, and snip)!


----------



## Inga

CLaPorte432 said:


> :lol: OMG, I'm cracking up with now. LoL. That POOR horse!!! :shock:


I am so glad I am not the only one. I was afraid I was... seeing things.


----------



## barrelbeginner

Horses4Healing said:


> There are very few people that see what is on this mares side on the first look. And I know that it says no commenting, but everyone else is so I shall tell you and see if you can spot it. There is a witch riding a broomstick on her belly...facing her head and shoulders. Plus she has white eyelashes on her brown eye and black eyelashes on her blue eye (not really a marking but still neat)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second picture is HR Najha aka Dreamer. She has the Feila Sportswear symbol as her facial marking.


the first horse on its barrel looks kinda like an eagel if you ask me sorry if Im not supposed to say anything


----------



## barrelbeginner

oh sorry I didnt read the no more commenting thing0_o.. and sorry for the double post


----------



## Crescent

here is crescents. (is the contest over?)
his how name is Defying Gravity after the song in Wicked









i also know that he had some sun burn at the time. Caregiver didn't know to put sunscreen on his lower white.


----------



## Standardbred

This is my horse.
She changes colour!!!
Her thick winter coat is pale palimino but her summer coat (or if you clip her) is white!!!
I know her palimino colour is very pale but her registered colour is palimino.
WINTER COAT:









SUMMER COAT:


----------



## DancingArabian

redape49 said:


> I saw a bird on her belly


I saw a griffin.


----------



## barrelbeginner

^^ haha


----------



## TaraBearaIsBack

*Genie*

This little filly was supposed to be mine but she got hurt so I got another Filly instead! But I adored her little torch on her forehead


----------



## skyhorse1999

My horse has an upside down horse on his hip I'll take a picture when I go out laterL


----------



## Tracer

Since it seems that this has just turned into an awesome markings thread, I thought I'd share a couple. First is a mare that I have a soft spot for, having sen her grow up. She was born with no markings, and last year I saw her for the first time in 5+ years, and she looked like this. I call it her 'half-a**ed blaze'. (Yes, I am aware that she is extremely thin. I saw her again a few months later and she was in far better condition).









And then my past mare, Baby, whose markings I could never quite describe...


----------



## daddyspaycheck

Not sure if this is closed but here is Gershwin's cool marking. His "star" looks like a Dolphin Jumping out of the water.


----------

